# Filling out separation forms right now.



## PeachBug (Feb 8, 2012)

Exactly what I was afraid of has happened. The same old rollercoaster, but he certainly made some changes to it.... And they just pushed me to the end. I'm done. 

I received a notice in the mail that my license was suspended, as was his, due to loss of insurance coverage. He had told me he paid that bill. When I asked why we got these, why he never brought the letters the ins co HAD to have been sending (we missed payment before but never to this extent, and had gotten a number of letters then).... He said he kept forgetting them in his truck and never thought about it. 

We now owe the DMV $550 ($225 per driver) within 2 weeks or we completely lose our licenses for 90 days. He said he would pay the fees because it was his fault (the fact he said this shocked me). He said he'd do mine first as apology that weekend.

Instead. He gets a $150 tattoo. 
Then tells me that my brakes giving out and needing emergency repair from his dad was the reason he couldn't afford to go to the DMV. My repair was $60 and my brakes have been bad for about 2 months, something I asked him on pretty much each weekend.

I lost it. 
I'm not allowed to pay bills without asking him first. I cant access our shared account. He only pays bills when we get shut off notices- or, as it seems now, not at ALL and HIDE the notices... I have no idea how far we are on rent.... He keeps saying tax refund will make it better. Yeah, well, we're not GETTING one because of all the money he took from his retirement fund... We OWE $700!

I cant stand to even look at that tattoo right now. Honestly, I want a giant sharpie to just scribble it out. He's never heard me really get mad- he saw it monday. I finally cracked. 

And the best part? Really friggin gets me? I'm writing this in my car while waiting for the counseling he begged me to go to with him. But last night, he gave about 10 different excuses why he can't come. Didnt want to do this at all. I knew this would happen, I KNEW. As soon as something bad comes about, he wants nothing to do with going anymore.

I'm filling out apartment forms and custody sheets while I sit here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luckycardinal (Feb 7, 2012)

Given that, can't say I blame you. I'm afraid I'd want to rip that tattoo off whatever body part it's on - just kidding, of course. When you're a grown up with responsibility, you just can't ignore bills and then spend money on whatever you want. I'd be super mad at him - causing you to lose your license over a bill is silly.


----------

